# Meu1



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hi, anyone know how long the MEU1 is valid? I have had mine since 2013 January and moved back to uk end of June due to change of circumstances. I want to retain my residence rights in Cyprus as I heard you can have dual residence between UK and Cyorus. I do tax returns for both countries and also ordinary resident in uk . I also read that you can leave Cyprus for up to two years and retain residence rights? Sorry if this is muddled, I am confused too.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

The MEU1 doesn’t have an expiry date, but it officially allows you to be out of Cyprus for up to 90 days. The MEU3, on the other hand, allows to to be out of the country for up to 2 years with the absolute right to return before the end of that period.

You will be aware that passports are scanned in and out of the country, so Immigration could always (theoretically) check your movements. The same, of course, goes for the Tax authorities in Cyprus and indirectly by HMRC..


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Goodness. Thank you. Seems I might lose mine then as I have been away since end of June and cannot return u til April. I guess they will stop me at the airport. This is bad news for me. What to do now. No idea. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

As UK is still in the EU there is no reason that you should be stoped is there? 

Surely you can just reapply for the MEU1 again without a problem?


Jim


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Jim, yes we are still in EU now but April? What is sad is I meant to apply for my MEU3 as I have been in Cyorus registered since Jan 2013 so I missed the chance for permanent residency if this is outdated due to being out the country more than 90days.i am also ordinary resident UK so dual residency suited me u til further notice,.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Goodness. Thank you. Seems I might lose mine then as I have been away since end of June and cannot return u til April. I guess they will stop me at the airport. This is bad news for me. What to do now. No idea. Thank you for the information.


I certainly didn’t want to be a harbinger of doom! It is possible that no-one at the Immigration Desk will check, so you may be okay. However, forewarned is forearmed.

As far as what to do now is concerned, I would probably brazen it out and apply for MEU 3 regardless of having returned to the UK in June. You may not be aware, but the Cyprus Government have stated that in the event of a No Deal Brexit, they will extend the period for registration period to Dec 2020. Immigration has been inundated with Expats trying to regularise a situation whereby they have previously ignored all requirements for MEU1 and liability to pay Cyprus tax, so there is a huge backlog. This of course, doesn’t apply to you which is clearly in your favour. You really need to read this document. In fact *I would recommend all Expats needing MEU1 or MEU3 to read this document*. It’s very informative and in your case, you will find it particularly useful. It was produced by the Cyprus Government in September:

https://cdn.fbsbx.com/v/t59.2708-21...528ded198d4d901d86ac7b628611&oe=5D9CD5FA&dl=1


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

haymarket said:


> Hi, anyone know how long the MEU1 is valid?


An MEU1 is valid for 5 years. After that you need to apply for a MEU3.

(For some reason neither the information on the Civil Registry and Migration website nor the MEU1 itself states how long a MEU1 is valid. Many if not all of the MEU1 documents do not show an expiry date.

But, according to the law, a MEU1 is valid for 5 years.)

Regards,


----------

